
Go Is Good Enough - tosh
https://medium.com/@preslavrachev/go-is-good-enough-5b88d7778bb
======
robbya
Go's fast compile times, fast start, and growing packaging are what puts it
past 'good enough' to be great. It's also quick to learn, which makes it a
decent option for team projects where some folks need to ramp up on a new
language.

